# Sketchup - Too Good To Be True



## jack4002 (Jul 31, 2008)

I got a lot of quick response with my last problem, so will try again. I watched Joe Zeh's vid on installing & setting up Sketchup and determined i had set mine up incorrectly. Wanted to start fresh so i deleted all the Sketchup programs and files from my system. The last time i downloaded the program from Google and i spent several hours deleting tool bars and other junk that downloaded with the program.
So. i went to the Trimble site (go to the source right). The first time i could not install the program and got this message "Failed to start application configuration is incorrect. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem" Say what!!! just downloaded and could not install. Back to the drawing board so to speak. Tried twice more to download/install and both times only this file downloaded "Sketchup Wen.EXE" 
My end works ok as i had just installed an upgraded audio program.
I would really like to give it one more chance. SO can anyone tell me where i can download a clean copy of Sketchup, no extra tool bars/unrelated junk etc.
IMHO one of the main problems with the program is that no one bothered to develop a user manual and much of the documentation has been supplied by users. I also noticed that in many of the "HOW TO'S" the narrator tried to combine instructions for both the MAC and PC and that really confuses the issue. Even here you see a problem and start to read about it and find out it does not relate to your system. If not 2 forums users could help by stating "MAC Sketch UP Problem>>>>>>>>>)
Looking for your feedback


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

What operating system are you running ? When you delete a program you should use the uninstall program, assuming you are running Windows. Did you uninstall or just delete ? You cannot arbitrarily just delete files from
a program and expect it to function properly.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Did you uninstall the program or just delete the files? That may be your problem.

I don't remember any toolbars but when the installation program starts, if it gives you an option for custom, choose it and uncheck any toolbars or other crap it wants to install.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I noticed in another thread you stated you are using Windows XP Pro. Just a heads up.
Support for XP ends in less than a year so you might want to think about upgrading your 
operating system first.


----------



## jack4002 (Jul 31, 2008)

Good thought, but you can't uninstall what has not been installed. Been running windows os since X86 so i have some background in Windows. If it doesn't install it won't appear in the control panel add/delete programs so you have to delete it manually. I have had this happen on a few occasions so i have used a utility program to do the deletion.. If it cannot delete any obscure portions which usually occurs in the registry it will flag it and give you an indication of why it can't be deleted. In this case no flags were shown but after the 3rd failure i did a quick scan of the registry and nothing showed.
Usually after download you double click on the program to start the installation,during this time period you select any options that are available and hit finish. Then you can open it and run it. NONE OF THAT Happened. As i stated previously no other files downloaded and i believe there should be about 20. According to what i read the file name is supposed to be "Google Sketchup Wen. EXE". The file name that is downloading is "Sketchup Wen.EXE. No Google. Am i missing something here.
I have other Google programs (Earth, Chrome) and there is nothing in that folder relating to Sketchup.
I am running windows xp pro service pack 3 with Firefox.
One last note unless Sketchup is different if another version of the program exists you always have the option to quit or overwrite. That didn't happen


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

What site did you download from ? The full URL.

Which version of Sketchup are you attempting to install ?

Sometimes certain programs are required to be downloaded with Internet
Explorer version 7 browser or later. I don't recall that this is neccessary with Windows Vista or Windows 
7 , but it may be with Windows XP. I know the Pro version requires downloading with IE.


----------



## jack4002 (Jul 31, 2008)

Follow up on my last post. Rebooted computer went back to Trimble and downloaded the FREE VERSION Again. This time the install went ok, but i did wonder why it installed frame 4 again as i already have it. Much to my surprise i ended up with 3 programs all related Sketchup Pro. Is it possible Trimble is having a problem with their downloads. I suppose i can be assured it is unlikely that the problem is my computer.
It's 2AM and i believe i will leave it for now. Will delete Pro later today and check back to see if any one can give me a good alternate site to download from.


----------



## jack4002 (Jul 31, 2008)

For RonInOhio. Don't have Url but it was Trimble's Site and download title was Sketchup 8 (Free Version). 
An aside i grew up in Kent and after a stint in the Navy made my way to Claifornia. left about 60 years ago.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I think you are downloading the wrong version. Windows XP won't run a Sketchup version past version 7.1 release 2 to my knowledge.

A few other things to check.

You need .NET framework installed to run a Pro version. It should prompt you to download it and install it if you don't have it.
You need to run the installer as a user with adminstrator priviledges
You need to launch SketchUp the first time as a user with administer priviledges.
Also make sure you download the correct version for Windows XP. Version 7.1 maintenance release 2

There is a Sketchup help forum located over at WoodworkingTalk.com. Not sure if that forum would
be any help or not.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

If you visit that forum I linked to, there is a Sketchup guru in there called MSketcher. He can probably
figure out whats going on.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You said you deleted the program because you set it up wrong then later said it was never installed; those statements are contradictory. I take it you originally downloaded a warez version of Pro, god only knows what spyware and junk might have been hidden in that.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

You have to be careful to select the correct download link on the Sketchup download page. The link you want is at the bottom right. The other links toward the top of the page are for the professional (paid) version. Very confusing.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Everyone's Sketchup page must look different than mine, I just used the big red download button on the upper left and got the free version. There were no OS options other than Windows or Mac. To get Sketchup Pro you have to go to the Sketchup Pro page and either download the free trial or pay $590 and buy it. Nothing confusing at all.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

a few notes:

1. Windows XP will run SketchUp 8 just fine - I run it on Win XP, Win 7, Mac, and Linux without a problem.

2. to uninstall you really should use the Control Panel → Add/remove programs. I am surprised you did not have that option as otherwise I am unaware of a way to have SketchUp running (as you did before).

3. regardless to the above, try installing a fresh copy of SketchUp by downloading the file you already downloaded - and double clicking it. that should start the install process and should guide you on a step-by-step process to install the application. there is no other way to install by simply copying files (anymore - if ever there was a way).

4. As for documentation - there is actually a VAST amount of documentation with installation instructions and whatnot on what now is Trimbles SketchUp website:

http://help.sketchup.com/en

Here's one for downloading and installing:
http://help.sketchup.com/en/article/13688

PM me if you have any questions and I can try to guide you step -by - step if you get stuck on something.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I downloaded version 7 , several years ago from Google. Then upgraded via the upgrade option within the program.
I see a lot of links for the free trial Pro version.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I draft and solid model on a daily basis for my paycheck, and just can't get into Sketch-Up.

One of the biggest limitations is the file format and inability to import and export models created in the industry standard suites. They say that the pro version will do this, but I'm not shelling out $500+ for software with zero training and support, that "might" work with the files my customer sends me.

If you're using the software to make money, good CAD/solid modeling/CAM software is worth what you pay for it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Matt, thats why it has a "Sketch" in the name. it's a quick and dirty way to transfer ideas to customers - fairly quick and pain free. it is NOT a CAD though, and was never intended to be one or be associated with CAD/CAM work (even though you can make it happen).

for intricate parts - CAD offers some finer tools, but for woodworking projects, I find myself mostly going for SU for being able to draw in-situ in 3D and evolve the project as I expand on it and seeing it 'live' at all times. just a different approach for a different market.


----------



## TimScoville (Apr 8, 2009)

There are published books out there on use of Sketchup, perhaps even a Sketchup for Dummies. There may also be some downloadable versions. I have never really had a problem using the free version. Hope you get on the other side of your problems. It is really fun to use.


----------



## jack4002 (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess a created a firestorm. I" joined a lot of forums and for the most part they are pretty good. This one is the best i have seen yet. It's truly amazing the response that i have received and so quickly. One of the members supplied me with a download site and i am going to give that a try. First i want to make sure i have nothing on the computer relating to Sketchup and then make a fresh start. Again guys thanks for your help.Will post update when it is installed.
For Roninohio, Microsoft has been trying to get rid of XP since they Released Vista which was a disaster just waiting to happen. Then came Windows 7 that baby was finished when it hit the street. Now we have Windows 8 and MS is trying to break into the tablet market with another one size fits all os. It doesn't appear that is working out to well either. Tech gurus say MS is coming out some kind of an update later this year. They are trying to figure out if they should charge those lucky people people who already have it. With this in mind i don't think the change is minor. Windows is probably not the best os, but because of the installed base and vendor support it's about the only game in town. MS cannot afford to screw around with their installed base until they can put out an os that really works.
I used the os prior to XP and during a 2 year period i got 4 notices from MS saying as of x date the os would no longer be supported. I finally switched to XP, it had been out for about 2 years most of the bugs had been worked out security had improved and crashes had been greatly reduced. Ms hasn't done very much with XP since Service Pack 3. Most of the updates are for security.
Apple,Google and Samsung are the hot tickets now for the masses. They have phones and tablets with os's that work.
Quite a rant. can't believe i said all of that and it really has nothing to do with woodworking


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

@Jack

I bought a desktop in 2004 that I installed XP Pro on. By far the best OS I 
have ever used. Its still on there. I purchased an updated video card so 
I can upgrade to Windows 7.

I upgraded my laptop from Vista to Windows 7 . I don't have any issues with Windows 7.

Not interested in Windows 8 until they work out the bugs. It will be Windows 7 for me until 
something better comes out. I'm not interested in Apple or Ubuntu for various reasons.

For all of its flaws, I will stick with Windows for the forseeable future.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Matt*, I am with you on Sketchup!

God solid modelling is it for me. I like the fact that any changes made to my model are reflected into any 2D drawings that are created for me by the application. I also like the fact that I can go to a number of sites and get *industry standard models* for me to use for free and I can share my solid models in industry standard format.

Many people have the misconception that CAD is slow, cumbersome, and expensive but it quite the opposite. The learning curve for a decent CAD program is no more difficult than Sketchup, creating a model is just as fast if not faster especially when it comes to complex assemblies, and there are good free CAD programs available. Additionally, most CAD programs provide 2D drawings that can be used for fabrication.

Although I am retired I still use solid modelling for all my projects, woodworking or other.

*Ron* did you read that a research firm recently stated that the *14% decline in PC sales* was directly due to *Windows8*? Talk about a company *NOT* listening to their customers!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Years ago I took a class in Autocad and many times I've wished I owned a copy. That was back when we were still printing with pen plotters.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

*"Ron did you read that a research firm recently stated that the 14% decline in PC sales was directly due to Windows8? Talk about a company NOT listening to their customers!"*

@oldnovice

I wasn't aware of the decline in PC sales. But I was/am aware that a lot of people are very unhappy with
Windows 8. Microsoft's success with their OS's seems to be hit or miss. I expect they will fix whats wrong over time or come out with something better. Windows 9 or Windows 8.1 or something.

I learned a long time ago to wait until their OS versions have the kinks worked out before I take the plunge.

I'm not one that needs to have the latest or greatest. I'm very pleased with Windows 7. Wouldn't mind having
a Windows notepad computer.But not until they get some of the issues worked out with the new Windows 8.

The linux based OSs for pad computers like the Galaxy are also an option I suppose. Apple just isn't an option for me. I don't care for the way they run their business or their politics. Microsoft is the lesser of the two evils in my opinion.

Like Rick, I had a class in AutoCad way back in the day. Plotter pens and all. Currently I use an entry level CAD product from IMSI called DesignCad 3D Plus. Also mess around a little with Sketchup.

They (IMSI) also own the TurboCad programs. Frankly I have been too busy working on my shop to really do much with my CAD software. The learning curve and all.

I'm still more comfortable drawing things out with pencil and paper.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Ron* I have an Acer tablet but that, in it's current configuration, no mouse/keyboard, will not be of much use for CAD and/or Sketchup.

I tried DesignCAD 3D plus and did not like it. Before that I had the IMSI TurboCAD which was only 2D.

This is what I use which is similar to what I was trained on when I was still working. The version I have is *FREE*. It does everything and more than Sketchup, it is solid modeling, creates 2D drawings and PDF printouts, does not allow any rendering but you can create your own custom color palette.


----------



## jack4002 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just visited the Trimble site to try and download Sketchup again. According to another forum the name has been changed and Sketchup 8 is gone (at least by title). It is now known as "Sketchup Make" 
Am i correct in assuming that if i download "Sketchup Make" i will be getting the free version


----------



## john111 (Dec 18, 2012)

First get app zapper. It's free for the first few tries and gets rid of the WHOLE app. Reinstall then if you like. Seems you may have a setting or two wrong.So check that. Myself I use a Mac. I have nothing but praise for Sketch up. Although getting only the free one makes it kinda hard to navigate and get good results. That is the same with any app. Good Luck! I hate when that kinda stuff happens and wanna just throw the thing out the window!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Jack, Sketchup Make is the free version. When you click the download button it asks if this is for personal (Make), professional (Pro), or education (Make or Pro); your choice directs you to the appropriate download page.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Jack , looks like James has the page and link you are after.

@oldnovice , Thanks for the suggestion, I will take a look at that.

To everyone else. Lumberjock JSB put up a video of a porch swing he designed on
SketchUp.

The video is actually very well done and could serve as a tutorial of sorts
in using SketchUp.

Highly recommend.

The thread is here. Video:SketchUp 2x4 Porch Swing.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Windows XP? Windows 7? Windows 8?

Geez, I was just starting to get use to Win 3.11 for workgroups, and no, SkUp doesn't work on it.


----------

